# clen t3 and THEN dnp



## tunaman (Sep 16, 2016)

post editied to make it clearer to people whom like to assume things...

hello all,

so im currently running clen (160mg a day) and t3 (50mg a day) on a cut, (also prop and winny and GH), its going great for 3 weeks.

my diet and cardio are spot on, im doing fasted cardio am and pm and result already great.

my plan is and always was,to do a 1 week course of dnp in a few weeks (250mg a day for 7 days), but wondering if I need to come off the clen and t3 well in advance? ive been told by someone to stay on the T3 whilst on dnp but want further opinions. im happy to come off all, but would that need to be 2 weeks before or 2 days before? - I have no idea ?

any advice would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

iirc clen t3 and dnp all raise body temperature so it would be more dangerous to do all 3 at the same time, however, if you do it carefully, it should be fine.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

OP i think you're lazy and incompetent who has rubbish training and a rubbish diet. To run every fat burning compound out there is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## FlyingLow (Sep 9, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> OP i think you're lazy and incompetent who has rubbish training and a rubbish diet. To run every fat burning compound out there is just plain ridiculous.


 Unfortunately I have to agree with this guy. I don't agree with using Clen, t3 and especially DNP.

Starvation, cardio and AAS the true method to cut.

But if you end up doing it, can you post pics?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

tunaman said:


> hello all,
> 
> so im currently running clen (160mg a day) and t3 (50mg a day) on a cut, (also prop and winny and GH), its ogign great for 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


 If it's working why change? Maybe drop clen for two weeks and run eca and then back to clen etc. Dnp scares me.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

MrM said:


> Dnp scares me


 Dnp isn't very harmful at all if done at the right dosage and in the right setting. However, most people ramp it up when they don't get the effects they want and after 2-3 days, it hits like a truck because it builds up.


----------



## tunaman (Sep 16, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> OP i think you're lazy and incompetent who has rubbish training and a rubbish diet. To run every fat burning compound out there is just plain ridiculous.


 why don't you actually read my post?? instead of talking crap..

I stated im on a cut! so my diet and cardio are nailed!!! I stated the 3 weeks on it have been good

Im CURRENTLYT using clen, t3 winny and prop,

I stated im planning on using it in a few weeks as part of this cut.

and my post was asking if I should drop the rest (all) in advanced, by the fact im asking that question means I have no problem doing it and hence not lazy and not wanting to run all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

for instance would leaving t3 have any benefit whilst on dnp ? ive been told that by one person but would rather have more opinions..

I have no problem dropping them all a couple of weeks leading up to the dnp, but would rather know if I needed to do that to get out of my system prior to the dnp.

but thanks for the uselss, assumption and pointless reply!!


----------



## tunaman (Sep 16, 2016)

FlyingLow said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree with this guy. I don't agree with using Clen, t3 and especially DNP.
> 
> Starvation, cardio and AAS the true method to cut.
> 
> But if you end up doing it, can you post pics?


 so youre just as stupid as the other guy!

read my post again and see the actual question in it, and not what you assume ! Im happy to come off it all in advanced of the dnp, and only dogn dnp for 1 week.

but I was asking if I needed to come of them in ADVANCED so theres no other stimulant type compounds in my body prior to dnp.

or maybe stay on t3 for example if there are any benefits, which one person has told me - but I wanted to get further advice of others - clearly you don't give advice!

my diet and cardio is nailed - due to the fact im cutting!!!!!!!! the other compunds are assistance , just like people use all the time for both cutting and bulking

jesus, just give some advice instead of trying to find critiscsim to suit your ability to moan at someone.


----------



## tunaman (Sep 16, 2016)

MrM said:


> If it's working why change? Maybe drop clen for two weeks and run eca and then back to clen etc. Dnp scares me.


 dnp done right is fine and can give success.

my plan is to do the dnp in three weeks, that decision is made. but I want advice on time frame for coming off clen , t3 etc prior to it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you need a tissue OP


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

tunaman said:


> post editied to make it clearer to people whom like to assume things...
> 
> hello all,
> 
> ...


 Clen and DNP work in completley different ways and take different pathways so in terms of fat loss running them together could be seen as a good idea.

That said, DNP, T3 and Clen will increase heart rate and body temp.

I would suggest you will be fine at 250mg, I used 250mg of TM DNP and I was using T3 at the same time and had no issues what so ever.

You only need to add in T3 when running DNP for more than 10-12 days or so (not a science) but as you are running it already don't drop it out.

Just my 2 pence. I have used DNP a few times with drastic results (always the Taylor Made Pharma stuff) but it is not something to use without knowing what you are getting your self into.

I for one would not use unless I was stepping on stage (I have and am)


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Current weight and estimated BF%?

I've had a look at running DNP in the past but always decided against it. IMO my bodyfat would need to be at least sub 12% to consider it.

T3 is a must, DNP inhibits natural production from what I have read so 25mg per day would likely be enough. Not sure any higher is ideal as you will be burning through calories at a higher rate with the DNP.

I'd keep the clen in to help with lethargy.

Water retention is high on DNP and can last for up to 7 days after so bear this in mind. Glycogen depletion will also be high so muscles will look flat. Could be a bit of a mind f**k when you look like crap till 7-10 days after.

I'm sure there is a DNP write up on this site somewhere. Most of what I recall is from there I think.


----------



## tunaman (Sep 16, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Clen and DNP work in completley different ways and take different pathways so in terms of fat loss running them together could be seen as a good idea.
> 
> That said, DNP, T3 and Clen will increase heart rate and body temp.
> 
> ...


 really good reply, thank you.

its also taylormade DNP that im using too!

I think I will keep t3 in, but any suggetions on when I should stop the clen? few days befoe starting DNP? or more?

cheers


----------



## tunaman (Sep 16, 2016)

GPRIM said:


> Current weight and estimated BF%?
> 
> I've had a look at running DNP in the past but always decided against it. IMO my bodyfat would need to be at least sub 12% to consider it.
> 
> ...


 cheers for the reply a good one too.

I know a lot about DNP (water retenion etc) so pretty comfortable about that, thanks though mate.

as for 25 of t3, the AVERAGE person produces around that, so no point in taking it as no real benefit, I do 50 a day. so will stick with that too.

more curious on the other compounds I will be stopping ahead of the dnp . ie notably the clen. and the timing.

cheers


----------



## tunaman (Sep 16, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do you need a tissue OP


 yes please


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

tunaman said:


> cheers for the reply a good one too.
> 
> I know a lot about DNP (water retenion etc) so pretty comfortable about that, thanks though mate.
> 
> ...


 T3 is not a must at all. It only is if you run DNP for around 2 weeks or more.

As per my post there is no need to stop the clen while on DNP. You just have to be aware of the extra risk.

Personally I would just drop it all together and run the DNP.

TM DNP is as close to a magic pill as you can get. It will melt fat off like nothing else. Just be careful with it, respect it and use it correctly. It gets a massive hammering from people who have never used it (and people giving out advise about it that have never used it) and it shouldn't.

Yes it is dangerous, but so is test, tren, deca, crossing the road and driving a car.

Personally I think clen get abused so easily and does more damage (when used for extended periods of time and at a high dose)

So to recap. Ditch the clen, keep.the t3 and aas in and run the dnp at 250mg per day for 5 days and then access your tolerance. I lost 12lbs in 8 days on my first run. Didn't even change diet.

Keep diet the same as you are, this will give you somewhere to go when you drop the DNP if you need to.

Make sure you run all the ancillaries along side it. Vitamin c, etc


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> T3 is not a must at all. It only is if you run DNP for around 2 weeks or more.
> 
> As per my post there is no need to stop the clen while on DNP. You just have to be aware of the extra risk.
> 
> ...


 Do you have a viewpoint on the balance of health risks for older users ( I'm 49 ) vs clen , eph ? .... I'm wondering if a low dose run on dnp ( say 125mg to 250 mg a day ) might be better in ways for me . Ie less cardiovascular strain ?

The other consideration for me is I do a physical job ( HGV driver , fair bit of handball ) , would I still manage that ok while on and how sweaty are we talking ? A light sheen or Omg who threw a bucket of piss over you ? ( I'm in and out of customer premises so the latter would raise questions) . Tia


----------

